
How Ably is embracing the serverless computing future - srushtika
https://blog.ably.io/how-ably-is-embracing-the-serverless-computing-future-6697759c0b9d
======
matt_oriordan
I'm excited by the possibilities. Interesting to see the different approaches
different vendors are taking in this regard i.e. bundle in serverless
functionality or integrate with serverless. APIs will of course always win out
:)

Disclaimer: Co-founder of Ably

